# Query re CCI and ACSI cards



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: I have carried out a search on here but am still confused re the two camping cards! Even more confused when I googled CCI in desperation and found that it has in fact been discontinued ... is this correct?
Wanted the CCI as it apparently serves a useful purpose in that you can leave it with site owners in lieu of your passport.
However, I have also heard that you can do this with your ACSI card too .... ?!! 
IF you can do this is it only at the ACSI sites?  
Would appreciate advice as it's quite early in the morning for all this confusion for me!!  Ana xx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't know about ACSI card, but CCi card still around - bought mine in August from C & CC club, and used it in France in sept - discounts on many sites (especially municipals) and alternative to handing over passports - it has your passport number & details on it.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just got mine from the RAC http://www.rac.co.uk/travelservices/camping_card


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi gypsy because the cci card covers you for third party insurance when you are on a campsite, it now comes in to new fsa regulation, which means more expense for the clubs, i think both the CC and CCC are still doing it you will need to phone them. 

I don;t think the ACSI card has any insurance element, wether you can use it on site i don't know, in italy this year they wanted our passports not the cci card, so you can't always use it anway.

Olley


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hello Ana
I am not aware that the CCI (Camping Card International) has been discontinued, I have my current one in front of me now, issued this year by the Caravan Club and is valid , according to the card, until30 July 06.
I can confirm that it serves some very useful purposes not least that it is accepted in leiu of your passport (I never like handing our passports over and have always used this instead).
Also it gains you discount on fee's certainly at municipal campsites in France and campsites in Germany, got 25% off in Alsace this year and for our freinds who were with us but did not have a card, the sites booked us all under our name to gain us the discount, very freindly of them!!
I would recommend giving the Caravan Club a call they should know if they are still available.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> .
> 
> I don;t think the ACSI card has any insurance element, wether you can use it on site i don't know, in italy this year they wanted our passports not the cci card, so you can't always use it anway.
> 
> Olley


That's worrying Olley . Did all Italian sites want your passport or just the one ? There is so much opportunity for crime involved there that I'd be very leary of letting them keep ours or take them where I can't see what is happening. Have you told the CC / CCC about this ?

G


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Wow, it doesn't take long to get great advice on here!! Off to make enquiries right now!! Had no idea it could save you money on municipals too ... is it easy to tell which ones or do you need to ask? Ana xx


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

I can only say in our case the sites have always offered the discount as soon as they see the card. We are not very good French speakers so I have never queried, just happy to get any discount, but I don't know why the discount varies somtimes we got 10% sometimes 15% and like I said in Alsace we got 25%. Made the site fee with electric less than £6 per night!!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Great discount! Well have now downloaded online applicationform and faxed it through to RAC as we are members with European cover too. (Thanks takeaflight for the link!)
I do however have another question.... (thought you'd all get off lightly this morning didn't you..?!!)
When you hand in passports, naturally you would probably BOTH hand in one each? Do you need TWO camping carnets...?!! :roll: Ana xx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello Ana - only once have I been asked for Viv's passport because the CCI was in my name only; may be safest to get one each. BTW the C & CC only charge £4.50; the RAc charge £6.50 (I think).


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana

We must be unlucky as we did not get any discount at the sites we used but can confirm CCI can be used instead of passports any they only took the one card on booking, also carries some form of insurance whilst abroad.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

> That's worrying Olley . Did all Italian sites want your passport or just the one ? There is so much opportunity for crime involved there that I'd be very leary of letting them keep ours or take them where I can't see what is happening. Have you told the CC / CCC about this ?


Hi Grizzly Camping venitzia near jesolo lido, wanted all four passports. and another wanted mine and the wifes, can't remember the name.

If I owned a site I think I would want passports, much less likely to just leave site without paying.

Olley


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,for all us new to the list can someone explain what these cards are and why we should or shouldn't all get them ?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bauldy said:


> Hi Ana
> 
> We must be unlucky as we did not get any discount at the sites we used but can confirm CCI can be used instead of passports any they only took the one card on booking, also carries some form of insurance whilst abroad.


We didnt get any discount either but we mostly stayed on camping a la ferme if using a site which were a lot cheaper anyway. We prefered them to the larger sites.

Acsi only attracts discount on those sites off peak.

Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brian the CCI card works as a dicount card at some sites and also gives third party cover on site, ie, your bar-bi burns the site down your insured, i expect there is a limit but i do not know how much. ACSI and ADAC are as far as i know just discount cards.

Most camping clubs do CCI (camping card international) cards and most sites abroad will except them in lieu of passports, but after my experiance this year that may be changing.


Olley


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ok will now go armed with a CCI for EACH of us and an ACSI card plus joined France Passion scheme, have book and map on aires de service, private camp site details .... anything I've forgotten?!! I think and hope we will find somewhere to stay now! :lol: 
Had ordered one CCI card from RAC but thank you Bognormike for pointing out it was cheaper from Caravan Club (indeed it was!) so ordered the second one from them!! 
Why on earth it said on google that CCI was discontinued I cannot imagine - for everyone's information it is NOT! :roll: 
Thanks very much to everyone! :lol: Ana xx


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi gypsyrose just went on google, it appears that some of the smaller organizations can't afford the extra cost of complying with new FCA regs. so have stopped doing them.

Olley


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Gypsy Rose. You only need 1 CCI card not one for each of you as implied in your post. The ACSI card is a must. For the joining fee of about £5 you will save more than this amount on your first night's stop.

One further point. If you have a GPS system get the Aire coordinates from www.campingcar-infos.com. Aires are not always easy to find so navigating by coordinates avoids all potential difficulties.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic CCI cards.*

Hi All

No experience re ASCI cards.

Have used CCI cards for about 28 years. Have had precious little in way of discounts. After first trip to (N) & (S) realised that the Scandinavian Card was not really necessary if one had the CCI

Only once or twice out of probably 600+ sites in Europe have we been asked for passports to be left. Have refused (politely) BUT have offered a coloured photo copy of our passports which have been accepted without a problem.

We carry about 3 copies each of our passports ( have Epson flatbed and printer) They can be useful.

Safe Roads to all

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yet more great info rolls in....!! Yes, we have sat nav (her name is Amanda!) so shall bear that in mind thank you gelathae!
Wanderwagon3 ..... will now take extra copies of our passport!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

only ever had 1 CCI, C & CC [wot a lot of Cs] type the info on for you you have to complete the one from CC yourself and there isn't that much space!
ACSI card has been accepted [and held] inlieu of passport/CCI at ACSI rated sites without problem.
Only ever had to produce passport at Ghent, and you get it straight back
also Scandinavian card was free on issue until stamped at first site you use, can be worth having 'just in case' if you're heading North
http://www.camping.fi/template_page1.asp?lang=3&s=161&sua=2

ACSI good value for out of high season [ie not July August] http://uk.campingcard.com/

for newbies see http://www.campingcardinternational.org/CCI/CCI.htm for info.

not all campsites give discount

8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> Ok will now go armed with a CCI for EACH of us and an ACSI card plus joined France Passion scheme, have book and map on aires de service, private camp site details ....
> ............... will now take extra copies of our passport!
> anything I've forgotten?!!


I hope you've got plenty of payload!!


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, the booklet issued with the CCI card list lots of the campsites that give discounts as well as the amount of discount.
Phil.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I agree with twooks. The ACSI card has been accepted instead of passports.
We have always got the discount on production of card (on ACSI sites). At Kon Tiki down near St Tropez the site fee would have been €30 but with the card it was €13.50 so the card paid for itself many times over.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

We have never had a problem with the CCI card being accepted instead of passports, in fact as soon as you hand over the CCI they do not usually ask for passports.
We have always recieved discounts as well, without asking, as I said earlier just don't quite understand the reasons for the differing amounts.

Olley

As I understand it. One of the reasons for the sites accepting the cards in leiu of passports is that they are gauranteed payment via the FICC if you 'do a runner' who then trace you back through the issueing body who are liable to gain recompense from you, so in some ways they are better from the sites point of view than a passport, as the site would have to trace you back themselves through that.

Ana

Had to smile, your sat nav goes by the same name as ours, its not a Navman by any chance is it?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi paulaway how many people would do a runner leaving their passports behind?

I would think that CCI cards are very easy to forge and perhaps thats why they wanted passports in italy? has anybody heard of this happening?

Personally as I said before if I owned a site i would feel much happer hanging on to the passports than the CCI card (perhaps its a size thing :lol: )

Olley


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley, take your point I was just pointing out that the card has some recompense for the site owners. Also accept the point about forgery, but same goes for passports nowdays, I understand its almost as cheap to buy a forgery as to get a genuine one!!!


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

It's probably a lot quicker though :lol: 
Phil.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

-and it's not impossible that the details are taken from the passport you deposited at the campsite overnight.....

G


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Phil905
LoL :<) very witty!!

Grizzly

Many a true word!!!


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Surely the difference is that the CCI (Camping Card International) provide a guarantee against non payment of site fees if the camper does a runner! The ACSI card, as I understand it, was designed as a competitor to the popular Camping Cheque system where by selected campsites (often the same as Camping Cheques!) offer a set discounted price of, 9.50, 11.50 and 13.50 euros a night. I have sometimes had to show a campsite my Passport for initial verification but have never left it at a campsite reception. This is where the CCI Card is invaluable.

David


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We had our passports photocopied at one Italian site this year and the copies handed back to us when we left. It was also an ACSI site on Lake Maggiore. I've seen passports just left in a box on the site office desk at one French site a couple of years ago so we have never left the passports with the site and the CCI card is usually accepted.

Also I see that the Caravan Club are offering the ACSI card as well as Camping Cheques with their travel service bookings next year so expect to see more Brits alongside the Dutch campers on the participating sites. Its still super value - saved us about £45 on site fees this year


----------

